# Nega gathering



## birddog (Sep 30, 2009)

ME AND BACKWOODSJOE WAS TALKING AT WORK TODAY 
AND WAS WONDING IF THE GOOD OLE BOYS AND THEIR FAMILIES IN NEGA 
WOULD LIKE TO GET TOGETHER AND DO WHAT WE LIKE TO DO THE BEST EAT.
WE WAS THINKING OF MEETING AT BOOTYS ANYBODY 
INTERESTED PLEASE REPLY HERE SO WE CAN GET A COUNT AND TRY TO COME UP WE A DATE


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2009)

If the date is good count the wife and I in


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 30, 2009)

I know there are fellow members who would love to have a catfish eating contest at the world famous Booty's Fish House in Royston Georgia. Lets see if we can get about 50 people to show up. I might not be able to out eat you but I bet I can out talk you !


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd be up for this... and y'all are of course welcome to come this Saturday to Commerce for some dinner at Outback... 8pm!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 1, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I'd be up for this... and y'all are of course welcome to come this Saturday to Commerce for some dinner at Outback... 8pm!!


 U BUYING


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 1, 2009)

What up my NEGA's, catfish eatin contest????? Might have to be there for that!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 1, 2009)

I can usually make it to Booty's to see my buddy Flash. Pick a date and post it up and we'll see!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 2, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I can usually make it to Booty's to see my buddy Flash. Pick a date and post it up and we'll see!




Hey Dutch !  I live across the road from ol'Flash. Close enough I can hear him jumping off his T.V. when wrestling is on. He has got that suplex move down pat !!!  It has been said his wife has to tie him to a chair on Monday nights after 9:00 !

!


----------



## K80 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be there, just post a date and time.



dutchman said:


> I can usually make it to Booty's to see my buddy Flash. Pick a date and post it up and we'll see!



 you didn't even make the one you planned. Hopefully you'll make this one.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah i will be there. keep us updated.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 5, 2009)

K80 said:


> I'll be there, just post a date and time.
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't even make the one you planned. Hopefully you'll make this one.



True enough. That's why I say, we'll see.

Someone pick a date.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, can a little girl from SETN come and eat too? Sounds like fun. If it's on a date I'm able, with directions sent out, I'll be there. Be great to get to meet BWJ then too!!!! The weekends are pretty tough tho, with all the hunting and fun stuff to do. Maybe during the weekday? Just post and I'm there if at all possible.
Ambassadeer, now that was funny!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, nobody's posted since I did. So now I'm thinking ya'll don't want a SETN fella coming to horn in on ya'lls party!!! That's OKAY I know when I ain't welcome.....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

Tomi,
Your welcome in these parts anytime !!!!!! When we set a date , I'll let you know !  Not wanted.........you gotta be kidding !


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

O.K. fellas and smiling ladies, let start deciding on a date. I have talked to several folks and a week night seems to work. Maybe Thursday night if we can get Flash out from the Thursday night wrestling matches.

Anyone who is interested, post a day of the week that falls in November. This is just a thought. Ya'll help come up with a date.  This might be a good get together for those members who like bacon from Tennessee !


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 7, 2009)

BWJ, don't be talking bad about TN bacon!!!!! I might get me my next feller with some!!!!won't be a vegan for sure!!!
Wed. 18th or Thur 19th are good for me and any W/T in Dec as well for right now. Now everyone jump in!!!
Cause I want something to eat!!!!! (remember to post me directions to da place!)


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> OK, nobody's posted since I did. So now I'm thinking ya'll don't want a SETN fella coming to horn in on ya'lls party!!! That's OKAY I know when I ain't welcome.....



If you show up anywhere that I happen to be, I'm sure to be in good company!

You come down to see us anytime.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Dutchman! Gonna camp together at Horse Creek!!!! bring your bow and arras and we'll fling 'em!!!


----------



## K80 (Oct 24, 2009)

So when are we going to do this thing?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 24, 2009)

Don't seem like we can get enough folks here in the NEGA area interested. Looks like were going to have to pay some of the south Georgia crowd to come up just to get enough people to make it worth while.


----------



## K80 (Oct 24, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Don't seem like we can get enough folks here in the NEGA area interested. Looks like were going to have to pay some of the south Georgia crowd to come up just to get enough people to make it worth while.



I care about quality not quantity.  At the last one there were only three of us that made it and a great time was had.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Steve is Augusta North enough for us to be considered for part of this get together?? We'd love to come if we get a date.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Oct 25, 2009)

As long as I am off that day me and my family will be there, seems like all gatherings happen when I work


----------



## K80 (Oct 25, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> BWJ, don't be talking bad about TN bacon!!!!! I might get me my next feller with some!!!!won't be a vegan for sure!!!
> Wed. 18th or Thur 19th are good for me and any W/T in Dec as well for right now. Now everyone jump in!!!
> Cause I want something to eat!!!!! (remember to post me directions to da place!)



How bout we pick a date.

I say lets just go with the date TNGIRL picked. Thurs Nov. 19th.

How does that sound?


It prob. wouldn't hurt to change thread title to "Nega gathering @ Booty's Fish House"


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 25, 2009)

You guys take longer than the Marietta group deciding on a date and place!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Steve is Augusta North enough for us to be considered for part of this get together?? We'd love to come if we get a date.



Becca,
You know your welcome anywhere folks on this forum gather !!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

K80 said:


> How bout we pick a date.
> 
> I say lets just go with the date TNGIRL picked. Thurs Nov. 19th.
> 
> ...




Will Flash open on Thursday nights just for us ???


----------



## K80 (Oct 25, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Will Flash open on Thursday nights just for us ???



I knew he wasn't open most week days but wasn't sure if he kept BBQ joint hours or not(thurs -  Sat.).  I'm pretty sure it'd have to be one heck of a crowd for him to do so, and at that he'd prob. require 85% of the fee up front since there were a lot of no shows at the last one.

So what's a good date that won't mess with weekend rut hunting?


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 26, 2009)

When and where?

Mondays, Wednesdays and the weekend are good for me.

I can always stand to eat a little more


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2009)

Booty's is open Fri & Sat nights 4:30-9:00
  Just let us know if you decide to come and have a large crowd and we'll set aside a large table.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2009)

Then what about Friday the 20th or Sat. 21st? Friday might be better for the hunters on Sat. -  just post it!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 28, 2009)

Flash said:


> Booty's is open Fri & Sat nights 4:30-9:00
> Just let us know if you decide to come and have a large crowd and we'll set aside a large table.



I might show up this weekend, just for spite!


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2009)

We'll cook extra


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Oct 31, 2009)

Looky where I rode by last night!! It was on my way home from Lake Russell WMA. Wish I coulda stopped but I was already gonna be late getting home!


----------



## james hyde (Oct 31, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 1, 2009)

Flash said:


> We'll cook extra



i want me sum dippped chicken !


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 7, 2009)

when are we gonna eat? just set a date already!
anywhere is good for me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 7, 2009)

How about Friday Nov. 20th guys and gals???? lets figure it out!!!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 11, 2009)

alright nov 20th it is! i will be there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 12, 2009)

Now you've all done it!!! I won't be there as have a chance to hunt Ocmulgee that weekend....ya waited too long to commit. But I'll be there next time!!! Eat lots for me!!!!


----------



## K80 (Nov 12, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Now you've all done it!!! I won't be there as have a chance to hunt Ocmulgee that weekend....ya waited too long to commit. But I'll be there next time!!! Eat lots for me!!!!



 that was your date.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 12, 2009)

K80 said:


> that was your date.


I KNOW.....but there is a certain POT ya'll was pppppppppp "going" around and NOBODY would commit to and a mucho better offer from a very nice gentleman came by and I grabbed it!!!!!! He might be inclined to attend as well, will have to ask him. But ya'll got to jump up to the table or bar or door whenever these things appear a little faster than you do!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 12, 2009)

BIG HUNT said:


> alright nov 20th it is! i will be there!



Yall have fun a cant make that day


----------



## james hyde (Nov 13, 2009)

Time?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 14, 2009)

Kelly and I are gonna try and make it on the 20th. The place opens at 4:30-9 so how about 5:30 ish or so???


----------



## james hyde (Nov 20, 2009)

Well folks you missed another fine meal and a fine bit of fellowship. Enjoyed meeting Slingblade and Flash was able to break away for a while to swap a few tales. Wish more could have been there, maybe next time.


----------



## K80 (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate that I missed it.  How many showed up?


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 20, 2009)

Enjoyed it James, it was a pleasure.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Slingblade, same here. Hey K80, hate you missed it, we had 3 again - at least we aint't going backwards!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2009)

I got in there but I didn't make it at 5:30. It was more like 7:00 for me. I saw Flash but he didn't see me. Or maybe he did but he never came by...


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2009)

Never saw you, I was thinking Hyde and Sblade was there about that time.  Say hey next time you're around.   Tell your son hey, hope he's doing good.


----------



## james hyde (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry we missed you dutchman, maybe next time huh? Don't take it personally, Ol Flash at times will look like a chicken with his head chopped off, deer in the headlights, well you know! Will look straight at at you and never see you at all! For a while I thought maybe it was my table manners, went Evelyn Von DewHurst's school of proper etiquette and that didn't help. Even put on socks a time or two, nothing! 

 Hey I don't envy the 'ol boy at all - all those hungry folks piling in, starving and wild eyed, I would be scared to death and would most likely turn and run like Forest Gump. That's just the price he pays for being the best! 

 I would like for us to go ahead now and set another meeting for a date early next year if possible. Maybe if we set the date early enough more folks can plan for it.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2009)

Flash said:


> Never saw you, I was thinking Hyde and Sblade was there about that time.  Say hey next time you're around.   Tell your son hey, hope he's doing good.





james hyde said:


> Sorry we missed you dutchman, maybe next time huh? Don't take it personally, Ol Flash at times will look like a chicken with his head chopped off, deer in the headlights, well you know! Will look straight at at you and never see you at all! For a while I thought maybe it was my table manners, went Evelyn Von DewHurst's school of proper etiquette and that didn't help. Even put on socks a time or two, nothing!
> 
> Hey I don't envy the 'ol boy at all - all those hungry folks piling in, starving and wild eyed, I would be scared to death and would most likely turn and run like Forest Gump. That's just the price he pays for being the best!
> 
> I would like for us to go ahead now and set another meeting for a date early next year if possible. Maybe if we set the date early enough more folks can plan for it.



Oh, believe me, I don't take it personally. Flash was busy that night or he would have sat awhile. I only saw him that one time out near the chow line and then he must've went to the kitchen. Probably cracking the whip on his people back there.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Jan 14, 2010)

we all need to set another date soon. i'm getting hungary!


----------



## james hyde (Jan 31, 2010)

Wee doggies! We should have planned it for last night, Flash and company were in fine form, never had a bad meal in his store but last night was great! Food and service rated some where around excellent to perfect and the crowd was light.


----------

